# Huffy Daisy Tandem



## benw82 (Dec 4, 2007)

just picked it up yesterday and know nothing about it.   I got loads of questions...   could anyone give some insight: 
Does anyone have any idea what year it might be?    
On tandems, are the riders both supposed to pedal on the same side? or 180 degrees different from each other?
anyone know an effective way to pull the fork back to its correct position? 
whats the best paint and method for painting it myself?
i'm siked about fixing it up!  thanks for the help!
Ben


----------



## thebikeguy (Dec 7, 2007)

There's a bunch of different opinions on how the pedals should be synced(is that a word?).I believe that they should be set so the stoker and the captain are pedalling on the same side.I find it's good to know that the rear pedal is up(same as the front) when going around a corner.Less chance of hitting a pedal on a curb or the ground.
As for straightening the forks.Put them in a vice(with the forks in the vice with the head tube pointing up.Then put a bar over it and pull/push to bend them straight.The thing is,your forks will be a bit weaker and prone to rebending.You're better off getting a new set of forks for it.
That's a really cool frame design.You'll have to show us pics when you get it fixed up.Tandems are alot of fun.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 8, 2007)

There was a commercially made fork straightening tool that any good bicycle shop should have. Forks can be straightened while still on a bicycle. Mine is an adaption of a car bumper jack and works well.


----------



## mbramble (Jan 1, 2008)

Can someone tell me how the chains are configured??  Do you connect the front sprocket to the same size sprocket in the 'rear'??  That seems to make since to me since if you have the same size connected then the relation of the front rear pedals stays the same - plus you are not pedaling on one sized sprocket to drive a larger one.  However, the chains seem to 'line up' better the other way with the front sprocket connected to the larger sprocket at the rear pedals and the other front-sized sprocket at the rear pedals connected to the rear wheel sprocket.

The bike currently has no chains so I am having to make up a set......

med-----------med
size-----------size
_________________large--------------rear
_________________size---------------wheel

which seems to make sense to me but chains are skewed from front
to back

or

med------------large
size------------size
____________________med---------------rear
____________________size---------------wheel

which doesn't make as much sense but the chains track straight from front to back

Any help would be most appreciated....

Mike


----------



## ej599 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's how I did mine:






Here's a before shot:






I figured thy should be synched' so the copilots knee doesn't hit the back of the pilot's leg.


----------



## mbramble (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks!!  That's how I thought it should be....

Mike


----------

